# [EU] for trade: 1, 3, 4; looking for: 1, 2, 3, 4



## Inka (Jun 13, 2016)

Series 4 as well!


i know I'm late to the party but I guess it's worth a shot 
Also, I'm in UK.

I have for trade:
004 Sable
005 Kapp'n
040 Gigi
047 Knox
079 Truffles 
205 Phyllis
326 Dizzy
336 Pierce
391 Gayle x2



Looking for:
037 Kabuki
050 Punchy
056 Bangle
067 Flurry
107 Katie
118 Poncho
133 Savannah
139 Blaire
148 Whitney
160 Pekoe
164 Bianca
172 Agnes
173 Julian
180 Pecan
188 Ankha
196 Freya
252 Merry
255 Wolfgang
305 celeste 
317 Goldie
318 Stitches
319 Pinky
332 Shep
333 Lolly
338 Fang
347 Tammy
385 Lucky
386 Rosie


----------



## Inka (Jun 17, 2016)

Bump x
(Added Phyllis, Chevre and Joey to trades)


----------



## Nym (Jul 17, 2016)

hi there are you still looking to trade I have all of three series 1 specials that you need


----------



## PuzzlerBird (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there! If you're still looking to trade, I would love to trade you my:

013 Saharah
050 Punchy
077 Cherry
088 Clay
095 Peanut
097 Willow

A couple of the cards are American cards - they have three languages on them instead of 5, but they look exactly the same otherwise and you can play with them fine on UK consoles. Let me know if you wouldn't like USA versions and I will change the offer. 

I would love to have your:
004 Sable
025 Al
094 Cyrano (I really really hope you still have this, I've been after him for ages!!!)
239 Ricky
263 Gaston
266 Joey

Let me know!


----------



## Inka (Aug 23, 2016)

Nym, PuzzlerBird, I'm so sorry for taking my time to answer!
Yes and yes, would love to trade!

Nym, which ones of mine would you like?
PuzzlerBird, I still have all of them, including Cyrano


----------



## NicksFixed (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi !! Would you like to trade my 012, 114 and 117 for your 075, 239 and 263?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello

I'd like to trade my 089 Diana for your 075 Amelia card!


----------



## Inka (Aug 28, 2016)

*Updated*


----------



## Nicole. (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi, I'd like to trade again. Are you interested in my 013 Saharah for your 098 Roald?


----------



## Inka (Sep 1, 2016)

Yup! Will post it tomorrow


----------



## Inka (Sep 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Inka (Sep 14, 2016)

Updated/added series 4


----------



## Inka (Sep 23, 2016)

More season 4 added!


----------



## Inka (Oct 6, 2016)

Bump


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Oct 6, 2016)

hi! Can i please keep in touch with you? i am UK and have a bunch of cards coming soon but don't have anyone from UK to trade with so this is an opportunity!


----------



## Inka (Oct 6, 2016)

Good timing as I was supposed go to CEX tomorrow to sell my cards "for trade" so I can buy my wanted ones on ebay  I'll hold on to them then


----------



## Inka (Nov 8, 2016)

Updated x


----------



## GardenGnostic (Nov 8, 2016)

Would you be willing to trade my 097 Willow for your 094 Cyrano? 
I'm in the UK as well


----------



## Inka (Nov 8, 2016)

GardenGnostic said:


> Would you be willing to trade my 097 Willow for your 094 Cyrano?
> I'm in the UK as well


Hi, I'm waiting for a reply from one person who wanted to swap for him, I'll let you know as soon as I'll know x


----------



## GardenGnostic (Nov 9, 2016)

Inka said:


> Hi, I'm waiting for a reply from one person who wanted to swap for him, I'll let you know as soon as I'll know x



No worries. I don't need it anymore as I've now found one. Thanks though


----------



## NicksFixed (Nov 11, 2016)

Hi again !! Would you trade 330 Croque, 360 Rod and 384 Margie for 212 Timmy, 252 Merry and 305 Celeste?


----------



## Inka (Nov 11, 2016)

NicksFixed said:


> Hi again !! Would you trade 330 Croque, 360 Rod and 384 Margie for 212 Timmy, 252 Merry and 305 Celeste?




Yup! This time I still have your address  Will send them on Monday x


----------



## Inka (Nov 16, 2016)

Bump x


----------



## CeoOlsson (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi! do you still have Aurora?

I have Bianca, Brewster, Katrina and Goldie

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hi! do you still have Aurora?

I have Bianca, Brewster, Katrina and Goldie


----------



## Inka (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm not at home right now so can't double check, but I'm pretty sure list is up to date. I'd love to trade for Katrina x


----------



## ceo (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey, sorry for being a lititle confusion using a different account now (had login issues) send me a pm with your address and Katrina is yours!


----------

